# Death Metal/Grindcore Fans!



## PlasmaPat (Nov 3, 2006)

I thought I'd post a link to my band's myspace page.

www.clearwaterdeathblow.com

If you live in the Montreal area, come out and support us on October 25, the official Parasite Cleansing release Party!










Cheers!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

rock some socks off! \m/


----------



## PlasmaPat (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks Budda!

For anyone interested:

www.clearwaterdeathblow.com

Cheers!


----------



## PlasmaPat (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey guys! The show was amazing. Completely sold out.

A great time was had. 

I know I know, pix or it didn't happen...





































More pix and music for download at clearwaterdeathblow.com


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

if you guys ever play in the Ottawa area let me know and ill come out to see you guys. Im Liking the tunes


----------



## PlasmaPat (Nov 3, 2006)

jfk911 said:


> if you guys ever play in the Ottawa area let me know and ill come out to see you guys. Im Liking the tunes


Sweet! I'm trying to get something together for an eventual gig in the Ottawa/Gatineau area.


----------

